# Johanna Klum, Elton & Simon Gosejohann - Elton vs Simon Promoshoot by Paul Ripke 2009 (x6) Update



## Claudia (18 Juli 2010)

In "Elton vs. Simon - Die Show" kämpfen die beiden Streithähne Elton und Simon Gosejohann um Ruhm, Ehre und Ansehen. Wer kann länger an den Kufen eines Helikopters hängen bleiben, der über einen See fliegt und immer höher steigt? Wer schlägt den anderen beim Pfannen-Tennis? Und wer schafft es schneller, ein Lama so zu provozieren, dass es ihn anspuckt?



 



Fotos: Paul Ripke/ProSieben ​


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (18 Juli 2010)

*AW: Johanna Klum - "Elton vs. Simon - Die Show" 2010 Promo (2x)*











​


----------



## Q (20 Juli 2010)

*AW: Johanna Klum - "Elton vs. Simon - Die Show" 2010 Promo (2x)*

haben wir im Kindergarten früher auch alles gemacht  Danke für die lustigen Bilder!


----------



## Claudia (5 Okt. 2016)

*Johanna Klum, Elton & Simon Gosejohann - Elton vs Simon Promoshoot by Paul Ripke 2009 (x4)*

+4 Update & Upgrade



 

 


 

 
(4 Dateien, 7.028.170 Bytes = 6,703 MiB)​


----------



## schlangenfips (9 Okt. 2016)

Haha &#55357;&#56834; witzige Fotos! Danke.


----------



## Bowes (29 Okt. 2016)

*Vielen Dank für die Johanna.*


----------

